# Powerbug digital electric trolley



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 6, 2010)

I wasn't in the market for an electric trolley but I got an e-mail from American Golf telling me that they were selling the PowerBug digital electric trolley for Â£199.

This seemed too good to be true.

I asked on the forum whether anyone had heard of them and I received a positive reply so I took the plunge and bought one.

I've used it twice now and it's a great little trolley.  It's very sturdy, very easy to use and the battery has loads of power at the end of 18 fairly hilly holes.

It folds down to next to nothing which is a bonus.

It's not the most advanced trolley in the world but then it does what it says on the tin - gets your kit around 18 holes.

Time will tell regarding reliability but so far, so good.

If you want a cheap electric trolley then get involved!!!


----------



## Junior (Sep 7, 2010)

Used mine a few times now. No complaints at all. Not as advanced as some of the other models out there in terms of the display , its basically, stop / go and set the speed, but as AW says, it does what it says on teh tin.


----------



## drawboy (Sep 12, 2010)

They seem a great deal and if I wanted a new one I wouldn't hesitate, as for the whistle and bells, a fella I know has a remote trolley and TBH he just looks a plonker with it.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 13, 2010)

Good stuff, I may be in the market for a new trolley myself soon. I'll keep my eye on this.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

A slight negative - the trolley drifts to the left....

but....

this may be due to my bag as the bag rolls round to the left side.

Anyone else found the trolley dragging leftward??


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 14, 2010)

Can you not adjust the tracking?

My trolley used to do this, and you are correct, it is because your bag is rotating, putting more weight on one side.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 14, 2010)

Can you not adjust the tracking?

My trolley used to do this, and you are correct, it is because your bag is rotating, putting more weight on one side.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so, it's a very basic trolley.  I'll have a look though.

I'll empty out my bag and tighten the straps.....


----------



## RGDave (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone else found the trolley dragging leftward??
		
Click to expand...

No. Mine is extremely straight.

Not that I'd be against a gay trolley.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Sep 15, 2010)

Underneath where the motor is, thats where the tracking thing is. I havent used it before so cant say it works or not. Just get the weight even in your bag.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll have a look at the bag tonight and try and re-distribute the weight.

I'll look at the trolley tomorrow.

Thanks people.


----------

